# Info on areas - Tutuka Power station



## lavidarachel (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi,

We think my partner will be working from Tutuka Power station. There doesn't seem to be much around that's a commutable distance - so far we've identified Standerton, Secunda, and Bethal.
I'm registered on a few property sites, but there doesn't seem to be much around - is there anywhere else we could look? We have a budget of R25,000 a month.

Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

